# What kind of Fish Finders do yo guys have?



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2007)

I think I am ready to drop some money on a FF/GPS combo and would like to get your opinions on manufacturers. I have heard good things about Lowrance but they are a little pricey for my taste so I was also looking at Eagle. I think they are made by Lowrance. But I don't have my heart set on one particular brand. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Bryce


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 26, 2007)

Eagle is made by Lowrance, a little less features, for a lot less money. I have an Ultra Classic, which I don't think is made anymore as a main unit, and a Garmin 160 as a front unit, I like the Garmin's interface better.

I've had both of these since around 1998 when I bought the boat, I think I'd stick with Eagle/Lowrance when these stop working.

I've had one Humminbird, a really old hand-me-down that was pretty much 16x16 pixels, so I don't even consider them when looking, that whole first impression thing!


----------



## Jim (Mar 26, 2007)

Bryce I have the eagle fishmark 480 and I put it in front (actually a friend did it for me) Great little unit for cheap money. I got it from cabelas with a puck transducer for the trolling motor. It is a decent unit. Cabelas gives a free bag for it too.

This unit: https://www.eaglegps.com/Products/Sonar/fishmark480.htm

Download the emulator for the 480 and play with the buttons, Its pretty cool.

https://www.eaglegps.com/Downloads/Emulators/default.htm

Im gonna try to con the wife for that side imaging unit from humminbird for xmas. I doubt it will happen.

Good luck with what you get. In my opinion though and only mine....You have a nice new boat I would save up a little and get a nicer unit.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I was looking at the FishElite 640c for the console and the Fishmark 480 for the bow. I think that setup should do me good for awhile.


----------



## Mattman (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the combo units. Your already small screen size gets cut in half then. If something is wrong with your GPS and you need to send it in, you've also lost your depth finder and vice versa.

Lowrance makes the best units in my opinion. Eagles are basically the same units with fewer features. The screens are also a bit lacking compared to the Lowrances. Especially in the gray scale units. I've owned both and will be sticking with Lowrance.

I highly recommend color. They are easy to read in the sun. Very easy to see at night. Its much easier for the eye to read differences in color over differences in shades of gray so interpreting your depth finder is much easier. I won't go back to a gray scale unit.


----------



## Zman (May 1, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a fish finder as well. Would like to hear your recommendations for under $200? Maybe I'll post a poll with the 3-4 I'm considering. I'm only going to use one in the boat, in the front. Will worry about the GPS later...


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2007)

I have the Eagle fishmark 480 and I like it. For any in that price range you will have to give up some features for others. I chose this one because of the pixels 480x480. Click the links above for a description and a computer emulator of the buttons.


----------



## FISHING COP 623 (May 2, 2007)

I've also got the Eagle 480 on the front of the boat. I've just got a small Garmin unit on the console for now (came with the boat.) I'm going to upgrade to the Eagle 502C combo unit this summer. 
I've been very impressed with the Eagle units. This is my 2nd 480 (had one on my previous boat). If you watch for sales at BPS or Cabela's you can pick it up for about $159.99. 
It's easy to read and operate and very dependable. Hope this helps.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 2, 2007)

I use a Furuno FCV-582L This is a 600 watt unit with dual frequency with 6.5" color LCD screen. This unit is awesome, the best I have ever used.

I use it for offshore fishing and it gives a good reading in over 2,500 of water!


----------



## bassboy1 (May 29, 2007)

I have got the Eagle fishmark 320. I love it. When I get a second one to have two on the Lund we are restoring, it will be either a 320, or 480.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 30, 2007)

i have some revo polarized sunglasses. lol. no electronic fish finders yet. lol. i always go out with my buddy on his g 3 though and he has some lawrance fish finders.


----------



## Anonymous (May 30, 2007)

I use an EAGLE CUDA 168. I never thought I would think all that much of a fish finder. After using it a couple of times I love having it!!


fishnfever


----------



## whj812 (Sep 6, 2007)

Humminbird Fish finder 525 here. It works great!! I use it on the transom for now. 

I have no use for GPS really, i use an old fashioned map to mark my fishing spots. 

I plan on replacing the old Eagle unit that I had as a bow unit ( broke the transducer on a log  ) with a humminbird piranha 215. 

The humminbird units that I have had experience with all have been great quality products.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 12, 2007)

My Tracker came with the Lowrance X37 and X47 units. Good units, but hard to read from a distance (due to small screen). I just bought the Humminbird 525 Fishfinder for the new Lowe boat and I like it a lot better than the small Lowrances. Bigger numbers and much better gray scale (color units won't do me any good being color blind :roll: ).


----------



## micropterus (Nov 5, 2007)

I have an Eagle 500c. Great fish finder for the money. I couldn't justify spending $100+ for the Lowrance name when this had everthing I wanted. I have it mounted on the bow with the transducer on the trolling motor. I'm thinking of buying another sometime and mounting it in the rear.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 5, 2007)

my only current watercraft is a SOT kayak and I run a Humminbird Piranhamax 215. It's a pretty sweet small unit, I dig the cartoony fish icons. If I ever get the 14' Jon I want I plan on running the same unit and just buying another transducer. I'm new to fishing with electronics but I think it's cool. That unit was something like $89.00 and I have $15 coming back on a rebate(that I just sent in, I gotta do that stuff faster). I'm running off of 10 1.2v AA rechargeable, talk about lightweight!


----------



## Popeye (Nov 28, 2007)

Waterwings,

Have you used that Humminbird 525 Fishfinder of yours much? I read some reviews that they had problems with inconsistant depth readings. Even more so with the 535. I have a Lowrance X37 and I guess it's okay... Could be better though. I hate losing depth readings when moving faster that 15 MPH. Such a pain in the Bass to have to throttle down, come off plane to get a depth reading, especially when I am out Salmon slaying.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 28, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with the Humminbird 525 since I've had it. I like it quite a bit due to the large numbers and larger screen (compared to my Lowrances), and I think the graphics of the bottom are pretty darn good. I have the Lowrance X37 at the console and a X47 at the bow on my PT175. Occasionally I would lose depth readings when cruising at higher speeds in the Tracker. I mounted the Humminbird on the jon boat, so I haven't had any problems losing depth readings when at WOT on the trolling motor, lol. 

Do you think maybe you might be getting some caviation around your transducer from your main prop, perhaps causing the intermittent readings? Just speculating.


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> Waterwings,
> 
> Have you used that Humminbird 525 Fishfinder of yours much? I read some reviews that they had problems with inconsistant depth readings. Even more so with the 535. I have a Lowrance X37 and I guess it's okay... Could be better though. I hate losing depth readings when moving faster that 15 MPH. Such a pain in the Bass to have to throttle down, come off plane to get a depth reading, especially when I am out Salmon slaying.



That happens with my humminbird crappy unit too.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 28, 2007)

> That happens with my humminbird _crappy_ unit too.



Is that crappy or crappie? lol  . Which model of Humminbird do you have?


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> > That happens with my humminbird _crappy_ unit too.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that crappy or crappie? lol  . Which model of Humminbird do you have?



Its the Piranha POS model 80 or 85...Came standard on G3's in 2003. LOL


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2007)

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > > That happens with my humminbird _crappy_ unit too.
> ...



Piranha 5 LOL!


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 28, 2007)

Are you guys losing the reading due to the transducer flipping up if transom mounted, or from prop wash? Changing the depth of the transducer mount will often correct these problems.

Then again, if it's inside mounted, not much you can do!


----------



## Popeye (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine is mounted on the transom and because it it is forward of the prop I doubt it is cavitation from the prop itself, turbulance from the hull maybe. I think it is mounted exactly the way Lowrance says to do it so the centerline of the transducer is parallel too and level with the bottom of the hull. I can't be sure but I thought when I first got the boat that it read an accurate depth even at WOT. I also thought it got bumped up a notch and was reading behind me but I've played with it while trolling and have it set so it read straight down (shallowest reading while floating). I'm not reall sold on through the hull transducers for aluminum hulled boats. At least not with *ME* installing them.


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2007)

Same here, It is level with the hull. I just slow down get a measurement and take off again. My boat has a 25 on it, I only go about 15mph


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2007)

I use a Furuno FCV-582L and love that unit. Color split screens and even has chart plotter capability (I do not use that feature becuase I run a separate chart plotter) 







I did have a problem with loosing signal at speed, but that turned out to be a slightly corroded pin on the connecting cable. A little dialectic grease and an angle adjustment fixed that problem.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 15, 2007)

I know you said you were looking for a combo unit, but.....

I have a Humminbird Matrix 17 that I bought used. Nice big screen that has many settings to make it easier to see from a distance and it works great!


----------

